

Chrome for iOS Has Serious Privacy Flaw in Incognito Mode [video] - MrRio
http://parall.ax/blog/view/2959/chrome-on-ios-7-leaks-searches-in-incognito-mode
Searches are leaked across from incognito mode to the normal browser. This is especially bad given that Chrome has a unified search bar.
======
PhantomGremlin
Pardon my cynicism, but it's hardly in Google's self-interest to have a true
"incognito mode" in any browser that you use.

------
anxiousest
It's why the word Incognito in Chrome for iOS has an asterisk next to it:

"On Chrome for iOS, due to platform limitation regular and incognito* tabs
share HTML5 local storage, which is typically used by sites to store files on
your device (client-side caching) or to provide offline functionality. This
means the same sites can always access their data in this storage in both
regular and incognito* tabs. Incognito* tabs will still keep browsing history
and cookies separate from regular tabs, which are cleared once those tabs are
closed."

[https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95464?hl=en](https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95464?hl=en)

~~~
nextw33k
Sounds to me like we need an option like delete cookies for local storage as
well.

